# Brinjal Bhaji



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

This is a very simple curry to make once you have made the Balti Spice Mix. You could make this with purple aubergines in which case the cooking time will be shorter. White and Thai green aubergine are more robust than the purple variety and do not disintegrate so easily. The skin on the Thai green aubergine can be eaten whilst still crispy but I prefer it cooked longer to 'al dente' stage or beyond.










*Ingredients* (serves 2)
1 white Aubergine (cut into small chunks)
4 Thai green aubergines (cut into quarters)
2 tbsp garlic/ginger paste
Oil for frying
1 heaped tbsp Balti Spice Mix
400g tin of tomatoes
Salt to taste

*Method*

Heat the oil in a pan and gently fry the garlic/ginger paste for a few minutes.
Add the Balti spice mix and a splash of water, mix and cook gently for another minute.
Add the tomatoes and mix well. Then add the aubergines.
Simmer, partially covered for at approximately 45 minute or until the aubergines are cooked to your taste. Add a little water if the sauce becomes too dry.
Add salt to taste.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

You always take such super professional looking food photos!


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Pat Pat said:


> You always take such super professional looking food photos!


Thank you so much. I'm simply using a smart phone - Samsung Galaxy S7 which has a superb camera. Shot in daylight not direct sun (in my bay window!). Anyone can do it really... next time you upgrade your smart phone, choose the one with the very best camera: iPhone and Google Pixel are the other two phones with the best cameras.


----------



## Mia Burks (Jul 31, 2017)

I didn't ever use tomato in this item. Looks like tomato adds a special taste in this recipe. Thanks for the idea. The picture looks very delicious.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you! So glad I checked into this site tonight. I just spent the weekend cleaning out my spice cupboard, then shopping on Devon Ave, which is the epicenter of Chicago's large South Asian community. Came home with bags and bags of fresh, whole spices and a few pounds of little Indian eggplants. I think you just solved tomorrow's dinner for me.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

chicagoterry said:


> Thank you! So glad I checked into this site tonight. I just spent the weekend cleaning out my spice cupboard, then shopping on Devon Ave, which is the epicenter of Chicago's large South Asian community. Came home with bags and bags of fresh, whole spices and a few pounds of little Indian eggplants. I think you just solved tomorrow's dinner for me.


Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

That is a great spice mix! My apartment still smells wonderful and I'm so happy I have a jar of it in my cupboard. This is such a great recipe to have in your back pocket.

Thank you!


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

chicagoterry said:


> That is a great spice mix! My apartment still smells wonderful and I'm so happy I have a jar of it in my cupboard. This is such a great recipe to have in your back pocket.
> 
> Thank you!


I'm so pleased you tried it. Did you use regular aubergines? I used white and Thai green - but TBH, I prefer the dish with the regular purple type.


----------

